# Newer Sportage or older Q5?



## shorn (Jul 25, 2006)

Hi,

I'm looking at purchasing a new (to me) car soon. Budget is anywhere between 12-16k (with a bit of wiggle room at the top end).

I was quite set on a Sportage. I liked the car, and it's possible to get a 13-14 plate comfortably within budget that would give a couple years warranty.

But I, and my family have always had VAG cars, and I'm a bit hesitant to move away. Looking about, an older (09-11) Q5 is do-able with slightly higher mileage (and obviously no warranty).

Just wondered what others thoughts were about the best way to go?


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Have you driven a sportage? They're quite nice inside, my uncle has a 1.7 diesel but I won't try to pretend that they match an Audi...

Hyundai IX35 is the same as the sportage, not sure if they depreciate more so you might grab a bargain? IIRC, the Hyundai is meant to be the more premium brand.


----------



## shorn (Jul 25, 2006)

Yes, I've test driven the sportage a couple of times. My initial impressions were good. I've seen the ix35 but I'm not as keen on the interior, and the warranty is only 5 years.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Unless the brand is known for their generosity on warranty claims it seems to me any part likely to go in a warranty period is likely to be classed as a consumable and generally not covered? 

As such I'd go with whatever fits your criteria and floats your boat the most.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

The warranty on Kia is amazing, no quibble, except on discs, pads, windscreen wipers, light bulbs and any other wear and tear items people still try to claim:lol::lol:
Some trim items are certainly not warranty, but are subject to fair wear and tear policy.
As long as you don't use it commercially, it's one of the better guarantees. 
Let it put in paper when you buy, because some lease cars haven't followed the correct maintenance schedule, and the warranty becomes invalid.

A well known car to the dealer, is your best bet.
There are smashing deals out there too get.

The Hyundai and Kia brands have come very far in reliability and quality, and are certainly worth consideration ( as our American cousins think, sales are massive over there ) 

If you rather have a Audi for streetcred is your choice, but I would prefer a younger car with low mileage AND a long warranty. 

But there are other options, Ford Kuga ( very nice drive) Suzuki Grand Vitara,


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

my Kia just shredded/melted the alternator belt, so when i took it to the Kia dealer, they said the belt tensioner was seizing up, when they changed it and put it back together, they said it needed the crankshaft pulley doing too, and there wasn't one in the country! when i finally got it all back, 3 days later, they said they hadn't had one go before, so hoping its just a one-off, they also "say" its been modified, to which i have no idea wether thats true or not, but to top it all off, i wasn't charged for it, all done under warranty! 

to me, thats pretty outstanding customer service, the cars now done 78K btw

reckon Audi would do that?


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

bidderman1969 said:


> my Kia just shredded/melted the alternator belt, so when i took it to the Kia dealer, they said the belt tensioner was seizing up, when they changed it and put it back together, they said it needed the crankshaft pulley doing too, and there wasn't one in the country! when i finally got it all back, 3 days later, they said they hadn't had one go before, so hoping its just a one-off, they also "say" its been modified, to which i have no idea wether thats true or not, but to top it all off, i wasn't charged for it, all done under warranty!
> 
> to me, thats pretty outstanding customer service, the cars now done 78K btw
> 
> reckon Audi would do that?


The 2.0TFSI engine on the A4, A5 and Q5 from 2008-2011 all (well not all, but a very high proportion. Im of the opinion that all will have the issue at some point, just some start earlier than others...) suffer from oil consumption issues. Something to do with a design fault on the piston rings that leads to leaks. It was only in the last couple of years until they finally had enough customers filing law suits in the US and alerting Watchdog here in the UK that they accepted it was their fault and customers shouldn't be paying for it, warranty or not. Up until this time, customers were expected to pay upwards of £3k for replacing the pistons, and upwards of £8k if the engine block needed replacing due to bore damage as well...In other countries, customers are still paying around £2k for the fix to this day.

I also had a window regulator fault on my 2009 A5, which a large number of owners have had on a forum I'm on and they expected me to pay £1200 to replace them because I was out of warranty. Thankfully I found a dealer that did it for £100. I've been in cars built in the 90s where the windows still go up and down without a problem...

So in short...no...I do like Audi cars and I'm on my second one and the GF wants a A1, but if I hadn't found my local dealer that actually does a half decent job I would of left by now. General customer service is atrocious and the latest VAG scandal has really pushed me to my limit in supporting the company...


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

not sure wether its a plus or not, but the current Kia designer came from Audi of course, lol


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

just as reference, what I've had done under warranty.....

reversing sensor
reversing camera
steering wheel
sunroof seals (weren't leaking, just that when the sunroof closes, it pulled the seals out of their grooves and left them pinched)
and of course the crankshaft pulley and alternator belt tensioner


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

Caledoniandream said:


> The warranty on Kia is amazing,


Ditto, just sold the Mrs Kia yesterday and on the last service (5rs, 60k) they changed the front springs and air con condenser without quibble. Top service imo and some of the more premium brands need to take heed.


----------



## shorn (Jul 25, 2006)

Well the reports on the servicing/warranty are very encouraging for the KIA. I had pretty much settled on one, but as it's been a while for me to actually find one I liked I think I've been wavering.

I'm guessing the servicing history is pretty important to make sure the warranty is covered. Anyone know for sure what the servicing requirements are? I had a look at a Sportage yesterday that had 72k on it and had only had three services. It was at the low end of my budget, so I just wanted to see what on offer for that kind of amount. Generally £14k seems to get you quite a lot for your money.


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

shorn said:


> Well the reports on the servicing/warranty are very encouraging for the KIA. I had pretty much settled on one, but as it's been a while for me to actually find one I liked I think I've been wavering.
> 
> I'm guessing the servicing history is pretty important to make sure the warranty is covered. Anyone know for sure what the servicing requirements are? I had a look at a Sportage yesterday that had 72k on it and had only had three services. It was at the low end of my budget, so I just wanted to see what on offer for that kind of amount. Generally £14k seems to get you quite a lot for your money.


Our Kia has only ever seen the main deler once, on the last service. All other visits as per most warranties nowadays have to be a VAT registered garage carrying out the service suing OEM part to the OEM schedule. Ours were done at varying places and we asked for the receipts to reflect the fact it's done with OEM part etc. and the book was stamped.

http://www.kia.co.uk/owners/~/media...kia 7 year warranty terms and exclusions.ashx


----------



## shorn (Jul 25, 2006)

Ah great. That gives a bit of flexibility. I'm also undecided on whether to go Manual or Auto. Only test driven the manual, so have no idea what the auto is like, although I'm very keen on an auto for a change.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

shorn said:


> Ah great. That gives a bit of flexibility. I'm also undecided on whether to go Manual or Auto. Only test driven the manual, so have no idea what the auto is like, although I'm very keen on an auto for a change.


Thats one thing that would make consider Audi over KIA...the twin-clutch S-tronic (DSG) auto on the Q5 is stunning.

Not sure what the KIA box is like (also likely to be only available on the larger engines), but quick Google suggests its not up to the same standard as the VW DSG offerings (e.g. not as quick).


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

Ours was an auto coupled to a 1.6crdi engine, was never going to set the world on fire but as an introduction into the world of auto's the wife loved it. 

When I took the guy and his Mrs for a drive in it the first thing they said was how smooth and quiet it was, which I know is subjective and dependant to what you are used to but I would say it was still rattle free after 60k.

I would have another in a heartbeat and we will get one once the kids have passed their test/s which is the only reason we swapped to a small manual (Hyundai btw)


----------



## shorn (Jul 25, 2006)

Yea, I'm aware that the VAG auto boxes are well thought of. Having never driven one, I'm hoping that I won't know what I'm missing! 
sshooie, did you mean that auto 1.7 engine? Not aware of a 1.6? I've been considering the 2.0 auto, which I'm aware is going to be less economical, but I'm not doing a huge amount of miles, so I'm not that concerned.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

i test drove the 1.7 CRDi auto Optima, and loved it, but as I'm hoping to knock up around 250K in this, I'm not sure what it would be like over that distance, also, I'm looking at it coastwise too, s there would be additional running cost involved, more road tax, servicing the box every 60K, mpg


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Having had a Q5 in the family - albeit a 2.0TDI Manual

Manual box was OK, nothing special. Engine was great, can't really complain except I dont really like diesels so I always slightly hated it when I turned it on but once driving I was fine with it.

Ride on the S-Line models is pretty firm IMO. And of course, they do have their odd issues with the electrics and MMI system


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Rayaan said:


> Having had a Q5 in the family - albeit a 2.0TDI Manual
> 
> Manual box was OK, nothing special. Engine was great, can't really complain except I dont really like diesels so I always slightly hated it when I turned it on but once driving I was fine with it.
> 
> Ride on the S-Line models is pretty firm IMO. And of course, they do have their odd issues with the electrics and MMI system


I bet a lot feels firm compared to the RX450h though...!

My dad has one and I love getting lifts from him. Such a comfortable car. Also with you on diesels. How anyone puts up with the noise is beyond me...


----------



## Snowglobe (Jan 12, 2008)

looking at your budget, you are very nearly in new car territory. The Hyundai Tucson range starts at £18995 according to the web site.

We bought a Tucson in November and are very happy with it, in fact SWMBO has her eye on getting one as soon as she can and she keeps nicking my car.


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

shorn said:


> sshooie, did you mean that auto 1.7 engine? Not aware of a 1.6? I've been considering the 2.0 auto, which I'm aware is going to be less economical, but I'm not doing a huge amount of miles, so I'm not that concerned.


No, her's was a Cee'd 3 and deffo a 1.6


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

DrEskimo said:


> I bet a lot feels firm compared to the RX450h though...!
> 
> My dad has one and I love getting lifts from him. Such a comfortable car. Also with you on diesels. How anyone puts up with the noise is beyond me...


Mine is the F Sport which is pretty firm but I thought the Q5 was even firmer. It was the pre facelift though so don't know if they changed the suspension on the facelifts


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

sshooie said:


> No, her's was a Cee'd 3 and deffo a 1.6


Mate of mine has the 1.6 auto diesel, he likes his


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

The Sportage is excellent, as is the new Tuscon. I'd prefer one to the Q5.

The only reason to buy the Audi is if you're a badge snob, IMO of course.


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

Squadrone Rosso said:


> The only reason to buy the Audi is if you're a badge snob, IMO of course.


I agree and love the badge snobs, it keeps the prices down.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Squadrone Rosso said:


> The Sportage is excellent, as is the new Tuscon. I'd prefer one to the Q5.
> 
> The only reason to buy the Audi is if you're a badge snob, IMO of course.





sshooie said:


> I agree and love the badge snobs, it keeps the prices down.


I think the Sportage is a great prospect and as you can see from my earlier post, I'm far from a Audi 'fanboi', but come on....

The Audi looks better, has a nicer interior, better engines and better gearbox. Also has the capability of one of the best 4WD systems if you wanted quattro. While it costs a lot more, it also holds it value well so relatively speaking it probably isn't a huge amount more overall. As we all know, depreciation is the biggest cost with any car.

Whether that cost is worth it to you is subjective, but I think maintaining a balanced view is important to help the OP. Its no more pointless then an Audi owner coming in stating the KIA is a cheap bit of plastic...both are equally biased and misleading...


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

I think it's safe to say given the choice I would go Audi, as would most I suspect. My point about the badge snobs still stands.
My sister in law nearly puked at my suggestion of her buying a KIA and instead had a new A3 that has spent quite a bit of time in the garage already for varying things. The dealer my brother in law tells me has been shocking to boot.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Q5 is the better car and you will likely lose very little as they hold there value extremely well. Kia will come with a nice warranty though, it's brand new as well which is nice so is just down to what suits your needs really.


----------



## shorn (Jul 25, 2006)

OK, thanks for comments so far.



> No, her's was a Cee'd 3 and deffo a 1.6


I see about the 1.6 engine. I though you meant in a Sportage.



> The Hyundai Tucson range starts at £18995


Thats a good price, and I really like the look of the Tucson, but it woudl be a fair bit more once I get to the spec level I'd prefer.

I've just taken a 12' Sportage Auto KX-4 out for a test drive. Not entirely sure about it. Don't know if thats the fact that I don't normally drive an Auto, or whether or not it's the actual auto in the Sportage. It seemed quite loud pulling away, more so than the manual. Also, for the first time I really felt the electronic power-steering. Wasn't a huge fan of that. Not sure how much adjustment is possible on it? I guess I really need to try and get a Q5 for a test drive. Probably silly for me to try and make a decision without giving it a fair shot.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Imagine the Q5 will be better gearbox wise and much quieter, but if your not a fan of vague, light power-assisted steering, an Audi isn't going to be much good to you...!


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

DrEskimo said:


> Imagine the Q5 will be better gearbox wise and much quieter, but if your not a fan of vague, light power-assisted steering, an Audi isn't going to be much good to you...!


This I can vouch for. My dads SQ5 is lifeless through the wheel compared to my little Abarth 595 which weighs 1/3 of it lol. With a lack of weight it does get pretty unsettling driving it quickly.


----------



## shorn (Jul 25, 2006)

Interesting to know. I'd not noticed it in the manuals I've test driven.
Mmmm, I'm having a mare trying to decide! I really don't fancy dropping a load of money and then regretting it shortly after. 

Last big car purchase we made was over 10 years ago. Seat Leon 130tdi that's now approaching 195k. She's been a gem. Funnily enough, I really like the look of the new Ateca, but I'm loathed to get into any finance deals as were pushing to try and move up the ladder to a bigger house in the coming years. Decisions!


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Try both and just buy which you enjoy more and feel better in.


----------



## MatP (May 24, 2016)

I would look at a Tiguan. Similar size to the Sportage, similar spec to a Q5 available. Good deals on the 2 yr olds to be had with the new one being released. 

Between the Sportage and the Q5 I'd have the Sportage. The Q5 is too big imo. I like bigger cars but having driven a Q5 numerous times I feel it too much like a boat, big and bobbly. Sportage seemed quite responsive and not as much body roll on the bends, albeit it was only a brief spin on my friends new one. 

Another option which I was very surprised I liked is a Peugeot 3008. Comfortable, responsive and spacious.


----------



## shorn (Jul 25, 2006)

OK, well to give a little update. I've pulled the trigger on a Sportage. Found one locally, 12 plate, but reg'd in 2013 to warranty until 2020. '3' spec, and overall seemed very good condition and a great price. Easily saved a few thousand on a decent Q5 or similar. Well see how I get on. Picking up tomorrow so will show a sneaky pic once i've got it. Thanks for the input on this.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

shorn said:


> OK, well to give a little update. I've pulled the trigger on a Sportage. Found one locally, 12 plate, but reg'd in 2013 to warranty until 2020. '3' spec, and overall seemed very good condition and a great price. Easily saved a few thousand on a decent Q5 or similar. Well see how I get on. Picking up tomorrow so will show a sneaky pic once i've got it. Thanks for the input on this.


Without jinxing you mate, you know that was the right decision


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Good choice


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Good choice chum. Health to enjoy!! Don't forget the pics. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## shorn (Jul 25, 2006)

hehe, cheers fellas! Yea pretty pleased. Overall it's almost exactly what I was looking for (in a Sportage anyway.) Going to add the side sills and front/rear skid plates and it should look spot on. Can't wait to pick it up tomorrow now!


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

shorn said:


> hehe, cheers fellas! Yea pretty pleased. Overall it's almost exactly what I was looking for (in a Sportage anyway.) Going to add the side sills and front/rear skid plates and it should look spot on. Can't wait to pick it up tomorrow now!


Congrats mate! Enjoy the day :thumb:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Good choice, the Q5 always looks overpriced to me, compared say to a good A4 Estate.


----------



## shorn (Jul 25, 2006)

Well picked the car up today. Unfortunately I'm not completely happy.
Got it home, and the wife jumped in to have a look...
"Stinks of smoke!" now to be honest, I hadn't noticed it initially, but the interior is coated in back to black type, greasy cleaner. (Which I wasn't worried about, was expecting to give it a proper clean). But now after a few hits I can certainly smell the smoke. I've also removed the mats and found several burn holes under the driver side. Other than that there is no other sign, but it's tainted it a bit of I'm honest.
Now wondering whether it's something I preserve with and try and remove, or look to sell on and look again!


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

shorn said:


> Well picked the car up today. Unfortunately I'm not completely happy.
> Got it home, and the wife jumped in to have a look...
> "Stinks of smoke!" now to be honest, I hadn't noticed it initially, but the interior is coated in back to black type, greasy cleaner. (Which I wasn't worried about, was expecting to give it a proper clean). But now after a few hits I can certainly smell the smoke. I've also removed the mats and found several burn holes under the driver side. Other than that there is no other sign, but it's tainted it a bit of I'm honest.
> Now wondering whether it's something I preserve with and try and remove, or look to sell on and look again!


Keep the windows open on the car. Smoke smell dissipates naturally but takes time.

Or buy odour bomb and use it on the car. Especially clean the headliner and seat rails, theyre a place that people miss.

Steam clean would sort most of it

Would be a bit mad to sell the car because of a few burn holes that can't be seen under the mats


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

As above don't knee jerk for a few bits, chances are on the next one it will just have different bits. I bought a Vectra years ago (private) that had a smell of smoke, I just used to spray it for a few weeks over night (aimed at the headlining from the boot) and it soon went. I wasn't aware of smoke bombs at the time.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Shame about the *** smell, it will come out in the end, few smoke bombs with the air con on will help. Belts and headlining will need special treatment as well as the vents, even with the windows down some of the smoke will go down the vents so keep the car running with a/c on and couple of cleaner bombs running and it should go away.

I used to buy cars from a trader who smoked heavily in the cars he was selling!! As a former smoker I still can't stand the smoke smell and I don't think I'll never get over it!!!


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

sshooie said:


> As above don't knee jerk for a few bits, chances are on the next one it will just have different bits. I bought a Vectra years ago (private) that had a smell of smoke, I just used to spray it for a few weeks over night (aimed at the headlining from the boot) and it soon went. I wasn't aware of smoke bombs at the time.


Agreed with this - used cars generally have some issues somewhere -

The Polo I got from auction, when I decided to take the seats out, I found 3 bags of weed under it!

Ive checked everywhere else and I found what appears to be some white powder in a bag under the spare wheel too :lol::lol:.

BTW I got most of the smell out within 2 weeks


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Rayaan said:


> Agreed with this - used cars generally have some issues somewhere -
> 
> The Polo I got from auction, when I decided to take the seats out, I found 3 bags of weed under it!
> 
> ...


After a lot of "sniffing"????? :lol:


----------



## shorn (Jul 25, 2006)

OK, so the plot thickens!
Obviously feeling a bit disappointed, I shot to Halfords and picked up a Meguiar's Air Re‑Fresher, and some Megs interior quick detailer. On the drive there and back I've now realised that the air con is not working. Presumably just needs recharging, but it was blowing nothing but warm air. 
So get home and do the re-fresher. Once it was finished, the car certainly smells better, but there's definatly the smell lingering. So I set about trying to remove the 'back to black' type interior cleaner that's been lathered on. Most surfaces come up pretty well, but whilst I'm doing the offside scuff plate trims I spot a dull patch of paint work on the inside of the door sill. After a thorough inspection, I'm pretty sure both the front and rear doors have been repainted at some point from about 1/4 way off the top all the way down. Not terrible, and takes some proper eyes to spot, but I can certainly see it. When a mate popped round he thought the same.

The smoke was bad enough, but added to this, I think I'm gonna have to try and pass it on. I might have been too hasty in buying. I've been looking for a long while and I've got fed up with searching, so maybe I didn't inspect as thoroughly as I should have. Nevermind, learning points I guess!!


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

You got a PDG you can borrow off some kind member to check? That will tell you 100% if its had a respray.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Where did you buy it from?


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Some dealers do 14 day money back guarantee if you change your mind. Should check if that was the case from the dealer you bought it from.

Personally, i couldn't live with the smoke smell - horrible! 

For what it's worth, i'd have chosen the Audi. Much more desirable, better looking and better built.


----------



## shorn (Jul 25, 2006)

I don't have a PDG to check unfortunately, however I don't really need one. All the signs are there. Like I said, not bad, but when you look closely it's certainly obvious. With a decent bit of correction it could probably be made almost undetectable, but now I know it's there, it bothers me!

I emailed the garage late last night, just to advise them if everything and ask if they offer a returns policy. None of there paperwork says they do, so I'm not expecting anything.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

shorn said:


> I don't have a PDG to check unfortunately, however I don't really need one. All the signs are there. Like I said, not bad, but when you look closely it's certainly obvious. With a decent bit of correction it could probably be made almost undetectable, but now I know it's there, it bothers me!
> 
> I emailed the garage late last night, just to advise them if everything and ask if they offer a returns policy. None of there paperwork says they do, so I'm not expecting anything.


Wouldnt it be better to polish it up to see first then? Most used cars have seen paint in one way or another.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

rf860 said:


> Some dealers do 14 day money back guarantee if you change your mind. Should check if that was the case from the dealer you bought it from.
> 
> Personally, i couldn't live with the smoke smell - horrible!
> 
> For what it's worth, i'd have chosen the Audi. Much more desirable, better looking and better built.


Out of 7 new Audis that turned up in our works car park 18 months back due to share saves coming out, there is 2 left:lol:
The rest were sold on as there was continual problems with them...says a lot about their better build!!


----------



## shorn (Jul 25, 2006)

Well I've been flip flopping on what to do with this all day. When I went out this morning the smell was certainly not as bad. Whether the re-fresher has done its job or just masked it a little, time will tell.

I've contact the garage and the owner is going to call me back tomorrow to discuss. They seem like genuine nice people. They have no obligation to do anything, but if I was in their position if want to know, so we'll see what they say.

Today I've been out, given it a thorough vacuum and a light steaming. (Bought a steam mop with attachments) only gone gently over it all, including the headlining. Don't want to overdo it, and would rather hit it several time lightly than risk overdoing it in one hit.

I'm going to see how it smells tomorrow morning. It's had several hours of Windows/doors open today as well, so hopefully heading in the right direction.

I've also sent an enquiry to Tim at Envy Car Care who are local. I'm thinking of getting home to give it a once over and offer an assessment on the paint. If he thinks it's all correctable then I might book it in for a full 3 day correction.

I do believe that I got it at a relatively good price, so by paying out to fix the issues, I'll be up to about the average price, but with a car that's paintwork is about as good as it could be. Hopefully!

Although if the paintwork is sorted, it's going to force me to refurb the diamond cut alloys!

So at the moment, it looks like it's staying. I know it's sounds sad, but I kind of want to see it through! Give the car and chance at becoming a lived family vehicle! :thumb:



Taken some snaps and will up them shortly.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I'd probably do the same chum. If the issues are purely cosmetic, I'd be having a go at getting the paint corrected too 

Def get some pics up chum. I bet it's lovely. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## shorn (Jul 25, 2006)

OK, here's some pics.





































This is the side thats been repainted....










You can see the effects of the overspray presumably....










and the masking here....










and here... (The top bit I tested with a little Scratch X, and it polishes up pretty easily.)










Overall, I do think that it will be easily corrected. I'm half tempted to invest in a polisher and start a kit and do it myself, although it might be in safer hands with a pro!


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Does the quality of the paintwork on the side of the car look good though, how can you tell it's been painted form the top quarter down, there isn't a visible/hard line is there?

I bought a car which had been smoked in but when I viewed it at the garage, it smelt lovely as they put freshner crystals in all the ashtrays etc so it masked it. When I asked them about it, they just said tough luck basically.

I had upholstery seats in that one, which is worse I think as it gets right down through the fibres. I bought a VAX Carpet and Upholstery shampoo machine and when doing the seats, the white foam that went in, came out a brown yellow colour for quite some time until it came out clean and even the waste water smelt like a sickly sticky *** smell.

Once I'd done all the seats I did as much of the carpets as I could. I couldn't do the headliner with it as it'd damage it with the attachments I had so I speayed with some apc and gave it a few good rubs with a microfibre cloth. 

Then..last but not least, I put 2 odour bombs through it.

Set your car on AC, fan on full pelt, recirculation and set the bomb off in the passenger foot well. 

After all that. It got rid of the smell.

Then now the smoke smell had gone, I started smelling the sweet smell of diesel fumes! Aaargh... after the garage not finding a fault, I took it to another who said it was in my head.

I got hold of a really good chap who everybody said was the nuts, took him a minute to say, yeah...injector seal. sat in traffic and the likes it was seeping out the bonnet gaps into the drivers window. Should have seen the carbon myself but I never took off the engine cover and nor did the garages I took it to. 

Then the rear parking sensors packed up. Then the recirculation flap would come off when I jet washed the car (bizarre I know).

The hazard light switch, never tried it, I pushed it in and it stuck in and I couldn't get the hazards to stop so I had to pull it all out to stop them.

After all of that, I fell back in love with the car. Probably made it feel more like 'mine' as I'd had to 'rescue' it almost.

Sorry I've waffled on.

If the SH is good and mechanics are fine...cosmetics are cosmetics and can be sorted. So can stinky smoke.


----------

